# Acer Wlan Router: kein Internet ueber GMX-DSL-Zugang



## zeitiger (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all,

nicht der erste Beitrag hier zu diesem Problem-Geraet, aber da ich bisher keine Loesung gefunden habe....
Ich habe mir dieses besagte WLAN-b Set von Acer bei Mediamarkt gekauft. 
Internetzugang: DSL ueber GMX, 
T-Kom-DSL Modem Teledat 300 (oder so)
Computer: M$ Win 2k  , Notebook Win XP
Netzwerkkonfiguration:
Feste IPs der Rechner, Router-IP als Gateway eingetragen und als DNS-Server
Am Router DHPC deaktiviert, kein IP-Forwarding, Portfiltering etc eingeschaltet.
WAN-Konfig des Routers: PPPoE mit entsprechenden GMX-Benutzerdaten
Dauerhafte DSL-Konnection. 
Das Problem ist nun, dass der Router zwar eine Verbindung zu GMX aufbaut, die DNS-Aufloesung aber offenbar nicht funktionier, d.h. http://www.heise.de im Browser wird nicht angezeigt.  Was ganz bestimmt nicht in Ordnung ist: Im Router-Menu wird zwar eine aufgebaute DSL-Verbindung angezeigt mit  dynamisch vergebener IP des Routers aber als Default-WAN-Gateway 0.0.0.0! Das ist ja wohl nix! Da kann ja wohl auch DNS nicht , wenn die Pakete nicht mal richtig zugestellt werden.
Wie bekomme ich diesen Fehler behoben?
Anmerkung: DSL ohne Router geht probelmlos, oben geschildertes Problem tritt sowohl mit Win2k als auch mit WinXP auf und egal ob der Router als LAN oder WLAN AP genutzt wird. Und: Manchmal (10 % aller Faelle) wird beim Verbindungsaufbau ein sinnvoller Default-WAN-Gateway  eingetragen und dann geht auch alles!
Weiss wer Abhilfe?
Schoenes WE
Der Zeitiger


----------



## MasterAlex (1. Juni 2004)

*WPA gegebenfalls ausschalten*

Bei meinem WinXP Home + Acer 291 LMI habe ich das Problem daß ich bei einer mit WPA verschlüsselten WLAN-Verbindung keine IP-Adresse vom Router bekomme. Schalte gegebenenfalls mal testweise die Verschlüsselung aus.


Alex


----------



## yellowpixel (3. Juni 2004)

wieso trägst du die DNS-IP vom Router ein?
Ist ja kein DNS-Server

Probiers ansonsten einmal mit dynamischen IP bzw schalte den DHCP vom Router ein!


----------



## zeitiger (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass es mit DHPC in den Netzwerkeinstellungen funktioniert. Bei der Statusmeldung der Routers wird eine PPPoE Verbindung angezeit mit einem Defaultgate != 0.0.0.0, so wie's sein soll.
Stelle ich jedoch unter Windows auf feste IP (das muss sein, das will ich so!) muss ich ja einen DNS-Server in den Netzwerkeinstellungen eingeben. Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es die Router-IP sein muss. Anyaway, selbst wenn ich einen externen DNS-Server eintrage, funktioniert's nicht, da ja - da der Defaultgateway wieder auf 0.0.0.0 steht, wenn ich mich ohne DHPC ins Internet einwaehle - ja nun keine Pakete aus dem Router raus gehen, bei so einer dusseligen Gateway-Einstellung. 
Viele Gruesse
Zeitiger


----------

